# How much "Scrap" wood ?



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

How much Scrap wood did you go through on your way to actually making something really good ?


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Define good. 

I make my own patterns and sometimes there are a lot of trials and errors before I am satisfied with them. The worst case it took me 7 test carves before I was happy. That was early on (several years ago) and I don't make so many test examples any more. Been carving stuff for about 7 years now and have most of the my bugs figured out.

But firewood sometimes happen.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Most of what I make is good. Really good, some times. I very seldom have scrap wood or off cuts. I do have a large bin for repurposing, though. On occasion, I have had up to 4 tries to get something correct..............


----------



## Roland Johnson (Oct 27, 2015)

Old Ray said:


> How much Scrap wood did you go through on your way to actually making something really good ?


A lot


----------



## gwilki (Nov 12, 2012)

I've only been in this "hobby" for something less than a year, but I am getting much better at getting things right the first time (fingers crossed). On particularly death defying projects, I sometimes do a test carve in rigid foam insulation. It's very inexpensive, easy on bits, and relatively dimensionally consistent.


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

I still am still learning in everything I do. I think it will always be that way, pushing myself to better in everything. 1976 I was framing house boats as fast as we could go, great experience, very little $$$, but I really got experience with a great table saw, learned a tape measure very well. It's been a long journey to get to place in my life. My step father used to constantly remind me I would never amount to nothing, I really think that would have made him happy at one time. I felt like a piece of scrap wood tossed into a pile as I look back. Turned that around on him and anyone else that thought there was anything I could not do, I love a challenge, Lord knows I have had my moments. 
Getting into this carving with the cnc I knew there would be challenges along the way. and so far we are conquering them as well. As I grow in this new found hobby/ I knew there was reason I always found it hard to toss any scrap, I am carving it up now, into something really cool. Send me scrap wood! 
Pictures to come soon!
Have a great day , be Blessed everyday,
Ray


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

After I had been at it for a while they had to redefine "clearcutting" in the north here.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I had done a lot of DIY, repairs and carpentry projects before I got the woodworking bug, so my first projects came off OK, and what didn't was easily fixed or hidden. So I don't produce much scrap. Learning to make picture frames, however, was an expensive trial and error process because cutting precise miter corners took a lot of experimentation until I worked out the technique and added a specialized tool for that purpose. I was in my peak earning years when I outfitted my shop, so I have some very good and accurate tools. That and a Wixey digital angle gauge let me produce some very nice cabinets and stuff on the first try. That and I also think through projects for awhile before starting so I have a clear mental picture in my mind before I start.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

For the most part everything I have put on the CNC came out as expected. There have been a few exceptions but even those were projects I didn't expect to succeed. It's not that I planned for failure, it's just that given what I was cutting and the aggressive toolpath I chose there was a high chance of failure but I had to try...

David


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

The first project I built was a 4X8 pool table when I was 16. I was working in a woodworking shop part time after school so I learned enough to build the table. I'm 70 now and still learning. That's what I like about woodworking. There is always something new to learn and and your skill only gets better over time.


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

DesertRatTom said:


> I had done a lot of DIY, repairs and carpentry projects before I got the woodworking bug, so my first projects came off OK, and what didn't was easily fixed or hidden. So I don't produce much scrap. Learning to make picture frames, however, was an expensive trial and error process because cutting precise miter corners took a lot of experimentation until I worked out the technique and added a specialized tool for that purpose. I was in my peak earning years when I outfitted my shop, so I have some very good and accurate tools. That and a Wixey digital angle gauge let me produce some very nice cabinets and stuff on the first try. That and I also think through projects for awhile before starting so I have a clear mental picture in my mind before I start.


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

yes Sir, and every time we figure out these issues to keep from scrapping out so much, it is a confidence builder and we continue to build on that process,,I right now a shirt on that my wife got me several years ago that says 'There is nothing I can't do! 

You all have a great week, always be Blessed , 
Ray


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

The problem with scrap wood is that it never seems to go away. No matter how small I seem to save it. Especially short pieces of 3/4"thick wood. Whenever I'm experimenting with router bits I always head to the scrap pile and do my first cuts on the scrap. But then since I can rip that piece of wood down the middle or use the other edge I save it again. If its a piece of good hardwood I may run it through the planner and use it for small drawer bottoms or puzzles or who knows what. When I can't use it anymore I'll burn it in the fireplace only to realize in a few days that I really did need it.


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

I am building a enclosure for the cnc at the moment. I worked this Am at the real job about 10 hours. came home and worked on it till I got unsure of exactly what I wanted to do next, stopped before I made more scrap. 

Have a blessed afternoon, 
Ray


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

When I read this it didn't even occur to me you meant scrap as in mistake wood. I have scrap all the time, sometimes 5%, sometimes 40%. It is part of my work, but most of the scrap is not from mistakes. Many times it is the nature of the shapes I use. The scrap just gets cut in another project later.

So far this is the scrap:







.. For This Project:









8 foot Compass Rose - One ring left to go.


----------



## ronnsproblem (Feb 14, 2021)

Old Ray said:


> How much Scrap wood did you go through on your way to actually making something really good ?


I am just starting out... still working out bugs.. the biggest problem right now is converting the sizes from the program to the size of my router.. 5 mistakes to one good one... But I wanted to tell you that I am up and running..  and having a blast..


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Ray.
I rarely have wooden scrap. The leftover pieces in one project are the raw material for another. I am a reprocessing fan.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I save most of mine to use with my scroll saws, but when the storing place fills up, I either give it away to woodworker friends or have a picnic and camp fire. Marshmallows taste good over hardwood fires.

Charley


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

i am learning this machine and it is training me on a daily basis. I have to make myself a really better spoil board , gridded off , squared up with the machine. The more I am v carve pro the better I like it, and see it taking this to better and greater things soon. Thinking about making a run to the cedar saw mill tomorrow. I almost have enclosure finished too. 

Hope you have a great week,
be Blessed everyday,
Ray


----------

